# weather forcast



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

thinking about offshore sun or monday, need a forcast if anyone can help out


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Monday looks doable, but that's a narrow window. seems several sources I check aren't agreeing, this is one source in the vicinity of the edge.


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

Realtor said:


> Monday looks doable, but that's a narrow window. seems several sources I check aren't agreeing, this is one source in the vicinity of the edge.
> 
> View attachment 1096863


i struggle finding good offshore days and my run to the pass is 24 miles. Would you mind sharing weather resources that you consult? I always pick the wrong days


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I rely mostly on the following:
Reefcast well worth the annual usage fee. Its my main "go to"
Windy.com, both the ECMWF and GFS
Not to forget the ole live beach cams....

when several are in agreement,then it's a go for me, I keep my boat 20 miles North, so I don't drag it 40 miles round trip for nothing....

24 miles in the boat to the pass? where do you leave from? Navarre?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

^^^^^^^ This Mr Jim unknowingly turned me on to Windy.com. I like it because it actually shows wind directions over the whole area. Not just one point. Amazing to me to actually see how much diff. it can be some days from the coast to 60 miles and farther out. I even use it inland and plan where to go to stay out if the wind. But like he said use multiples if your going offshore to get a better idea.


----------



## highrecall (Aug 5, 2021)

Realtor said:


> I rely mostly on the following:
> Reefcast well worth the annual usage fee. Its my main "go to"
> Windy.com, both the ECMWF and GFS
> Not to forget the ole live beach cams....
> ...


Thanks! Will def. check out reefcast. Correct! We leave outta Navarre.


----------

